# Using Lr on iPad Pro independently offline?



## JoeB94 (Sep 5, 2020)

Good morning all,

I am going on holiday in a couple of weeks & wondered if anyone has done the following and if it’s possible?

I have a subscription to adobe Creative cloud cc & mainly use Lr classic on my iMac without using any of the cloud sync/storage side of things. But I also understand I can get the Lr app on my iPad Pro. Now what I’m thinking is why I’m away if I have taken any shots (in raw), that I want to have a look at, once I upload them onto my iPad can I process them via the Lr app, A) offline as wont have internet connection & B) independently from my  iMac so that things only get saved on my iPads storage, but then when I get back home I can then transfer them onto my iMac and interstate them within my catalog on there?

Hope this makes sense and appreciate your help


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2020)

Your biggest restriction is going to be available storage on the iPad.   It does not take long to fill up your iPad  with 32/64/128GB camera cards .    Syncing with the cloud will allow Lightroom (mobile) to offload the originals.    Changes are stored locally only temporarily and permanently in the cloud. 
If you can store all of the Lightroom imports and adjustment locally on the iPad, you first need to sync that with the cloud from theiPad and when you get home, sync from the cloud down to Lightroom Classic.

I travel with an iPadPro and sync when ever I have internet.  It has 512GB of storage for apps, OS and files.  I also carry a 1TB portable disk and make a backup of my original 48mp NEFs  so that I have at least a permanent file stored somewhere besides the iPadPro or a camera card.    Since I can usually find an internet connection in the field to sync Lightroom Mobile to the cloud, my master images and LR adjustments are usually already in my LrC catalog when I return


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 5, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Your biggest restriction is going to be available storage on the iPad.   It does not take long to fill up your iPad  with 32/64/128GB camera cards .    Syncing with the cloud will allow Lightroom (mobile) to offload the originals.    Changes are stored locally only temporarily and permanently in the cloud.
> If you can store all of the Lightroom imports and adjustment locally on the iPad, you first need to sync that with the cloud from theiPad and when you get home, sync from the cloud down to Lightroom Classic.
> 
> I travel with an iPadPro and sync when ever I have internet.  It has 512GB of storage for apps, OS and files.  I also carry a 1TB portable disk and make a backup of my original 48mp NEFs  so that I have at least a permanent file stored somewhere besides the iPadPro or a camera card.    Since I can usually find an internet connection in the field to sync Lightroom Mobile to the cloud, my master images and LR adjustments are usually already in my LrC catalog when I return



Thank you for this, very much appreciated  

I think I will have to have a think & look at my options with this then. Im not planning on actually using the iPad as part of my normal workflow, I was more thinking of if whilst away there was a particular image or two that I wanted to see how they turned out on a larger screen. But it seem like to use Lr app it involves really the need for the cloud and syncing so I think I just have to wait until I get home and look at them when I go through all of the other images I take.

Again thank you for your help with this


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2020)

JoeB94 said:


> I was more thinking of if whilst away there was a particular image or two that I wanted to see how they turned out on a larger screen. But it seem like to use Lr app it involves really the need for the cloud and syncing


It does not require that you sync to the cloud.  However,  you are going to be limited to working with the storage of your iPad. Only if you want to get  to any work done on those iPad images will you need to sync through the cloud to the master LrC catalog.
LrC is automatically set up to sync to and from the cloud.  As id Lightroom Mobile.   You need to control sync'ing manually to NOT sync.  There is no reason not to sync between your iPad and the computer.  The only caveat to that is the subscription plan that you have with Adobe.  The 20GB plan won't hold many full size files in the cloud.


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 5, 2020)

clee01l said:


> It does not require that you sync to the cloud.  However,  you are going to be limited to working with the storage of your iPad. Only if you want to get  to any work done on those iPad images will you need to sync through the cloud to the master LrC catalog.
> LrC is automatically set up to sync to and from the cloud.  As id Lightroom Mobile.   You need to control sync'ing manually to NOT sync.  There is no reason not to sync between your iPad and the computer.  The only caveat to that is the subscription plan that you have with Adobe.  The 20GB plan won't hold many full size files in the cloud.



Thank you for this  In that case it sound like it might actually work for me then as long as a turn off the syncing, because yeah I only have the 20gb. But also even if I add an image to the iPad, I will only do a small amount of processing just to see the image for sharpness and composure etc... because once home I will still import the image to the main catalog along withall the other images via my iMac where I will then do the full proper processing of the images.

Thank you for your help with this today, very helpful & appreciated


----------



## manuelbrooks50 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a subscription to adobe Creative cloud cc & mainly use Lr classic on my iMac without using any of the cloud sync/storage side of things. But I also understand I can get the Lr app on my iPad Pro.


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 10, 2020)

Morning all, so since writing this post I have been testing this out and in fact it works quite well. As some of you kindly advised that as long as I turn off all syncing, it can be used independently and yeah works good to be able to just use the Lr app as a viewer of certain images that I just want to see how they turned out initially. thanks again For all or help & advice over the last week


----------



## clee01l (Sep 10, 2020)

manuelbrooks50 said:


> I have a subscription to adobe Creative cloud cc & mainly use Lr classic on my iMac without using any of the cloud sync/storage side of things. But I also understand I can get the Lr app on my iPad Pro.


Depending upon the storage that you have with your subscription, you can use the iPadPro as a front in to import to Lightroom Classic  and as a platform to share your Lightroom Classic images that are in Sync'd LrC collections. 

Images in a LrC collection can be sync'd to the cloud and are available as proxy files to your iPadPro (no user plan cloud storage is needed when the proxy Smart DNGs are sync'd) . Full-sized images imported to Lightroom on the iPadPro will be synced to the cloud (unless you turn it off) and back to your master catalog file on the iMac.   The 20GB subscription  will quickly run into storage problems if you have imported a 32GB camera card into Lightroom on the iPadPro .


----------



## ialexander711 (Sep 12, 2020)

I have similar situation. I don't want want to sync through the cloud. I just want to use my new iPad Pro as a backup for my shots and view and sort them on the iPad. Is there an option for exporting those photos as catalog? I could not find it. 

AVS


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2020)

Lightroom Mobil (iPad) does not create a catalog. The permanent record of the image and changes to it are stored in the cloud. Local copies of that data is stored on yer iPad but there is no mechanism to get the to your Lightroom Classic catalog excel by syncing via the cloud.

Why are you reluctant to sync through the cloud?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 12, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Lightroom Mobil (iPad) does not create a catalog. The permanent record of the image and changes to it are stored in the cloud. Local copies of that data is stored on yer iPad but there is no mechanism to get the to your Lightroom Classic catalog excel by syncing via the cloud.
> 
> Why are you reluctant to sync through the cloud?
> 
> ...


Well my reason for not using the cloud, was A) to how more control.. B) I don’t want the iPad to be part of my workflow it’s purely to be able to view specific images I may want to see how they turned out whilst away, as I will be doing all my proper processing on my iMac once home.. & C) Cloud is limited to 20gb free & although £10 for the programs is very reasonable, I find and extra £10 for 1tb quite expensive.

However since writing this original post, I have managed to get it to work how I wanted it too, basically all I do is:

- make sure syncing/cloud is turned OFF on the app 

- Put my SD card into the iPad

- view the images off the card via the LR app & then if there are any I want to have a further look at (because they will be RAW files so quite dull), I just save it to the iPads internal storage, via Lr app

- Apply a quick simple preset (which I’ve saved in the Lr app on the internal storage), which just to give the image some basic sharpening & exposure, clarity etc.. 

- Then I can at least see how a particular image turned out which I may be interested in. 

- Then once home I just delete them from the iPad, as I will then be importing the images along with all the others into Lr Classic on my iMac to complete my full post processing workflow & proper noise reduction/sharpening via Topaz De Noise 

This is exactly what I’m after & dosnt use cloud or syncing etc.. obviously of course if I do end up spending more time on an image while away then I can always just sync it to the cloud once home temporarily, to then sync it back down to my main catalog on the iMac.


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 12, 2020)

JoeB94 said:


> Well my reason for not using the cloud, was A) to how more control.. B) I don’t want the iPad to be part of my workflow it’s purely to be able to view specific images I may want to see how they turned out whilst away, as I will be doing all my proper processing on my iMac once home.. & C) Cloud is limited to 20gb free & although £10 for the programs is very reasonable, I find and extra £10 for 1tb quite expensive.
> 
> However since writing this original post, I have managed to get it to work how I wanted it too, basically all I do is:
> 
> ...


I forgot to add to this, that the other option I found that also works for my needs is to just insert the SD card using adapter again, but instead just use the Lr app as a raw image viewer, without even needed to save anything to the actual iPad. I understand they may be dull looking as I'll be viewing unprocessed images, but it will do just to see for sharpness & basic composition


----------



## clee01l (Sep 13, 2020)

It may or may not be of interest to you but here is what I have been doing:
I import from my camera 48mp RAW NEFS to Lightroom on my iPadPro. I work them on the iPadPro while in the field. Developing and deleting where it is necessary. If I have a fast internet (free Motel or similar) , I let them sync to the cloud. By the time I get home, these have sync’d and are in my catalog ready to for the next step in the workflow. 
If I don’t have access to a fast internet, I wait until I get home and sync through my home network for the cloud and back to my LrC master catalog. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> It may or may not be of interest to you but here is what I have been doing:
> I import from my camera 48mp RAW NEFS to Lightroom on my iPadPro. I work them on the iPadPro while in the field. Developing and deleting where it is necessary. If I have a fast internet (free Motel or similar) , I let them sync to the cloud. By the time I get home, these have sync’d and are in my catalog ready to for the next step in the workflow.
> If I don’t have access to a fast internet, I wait until I get home and sync through my home network for the cloud and back to my LrC master catalog.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this  I appreciate you help & explaining your workflow, as it gives me inspiration & tips for my workflow & of course in the future I may wish to implement the iPad into my workflow fully so thanks again very much appreciated


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 29, 2020)

My question would be if Lr Mobile is off line where are the edits etc stored, will there be a temp storage of the data.?


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 29, 2020)

Denis de Gannes said:


> My question would be if Lr Mobile is off line where are the edits etc stored, will there be a temp storage of the data.?


Well for me storage wouldn’t be an issue as I am only using the Lr on iPad as a means to views only a very few select images while I’m away, that I can’t wait to get home and see how they turned out aha. I wouldn’t be properly processing then on the iPad and if I did decide to then my iPad has 128gb ssd storage so plenty for a few images, but as I say it’s mainly it’s just to have the ability to temporarily store them to view them, then they get deleted from the iPad anyways. So yeah storage isn’t an issue at all for my use  (& if I did decide to include it fully into my full workflow then I would just use and external SSD to take care of any storage needs  )


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 29, 2020)

Denis de Gannes said:


> My question would be if Lr Mobile is off line where are the edits etc stored, will there be a temp storage of the data.?


If Lightroom is offline then you cannot edit your images, unless you enabled local storage of smart previews (or originals). That answers the question: the smart previews are the temporary storage and include the edits in XMP.


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 29, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> If Lightroom is offline then you cannot edit your images, unless you enabled local storage of smart previews (or originals). That answers the question: the smart previews are the temporary storage and include the edits in XMP.


For me when I was away a couple of weeks ago, I had my iPad m, which was offline, just used an SD card reader to transfer a couple of pics I wanted to look at onto my iPad internal storage, then was able to open them in Lr & apply a presets/edits? So I dunno what I did but it worked for me


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 29, 2020)

JoeB94 said:


> For me when I was away a couple of weeks ago, I had my iPad m, which was offline, just used an SD card reader to transfer a couple of pics I wanted to look at onto my iPad internal storage, then was able to open them in Lr & apply a presets/edits? So I dunno what I did but it worked for me


That's the way it should work. 

There are two scenarios to consider when working offline:

1. Access to, and editing, of images that are already synced to the cloud. As Johan says, if you have a smart preview of these installed on the local device you can edit them (the edits are stored in the local app's internal "catalog"), and those changes will sync when the device comes back online.

2. Importing new images....these are stored in the same internal space, and can be edited while still offline. When the device comes back online, the images and changes will sync to the cloud.


----------



## JoeB94 (Sep 29, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> That's the way it should work.
> 
> There are two scenarios to consider when working offline:
> 
> ...


Ahh okay  Thank you for this, it’s all very helpful


----------



## clee01l (Sep 29, 2020)

JoeB94 said:


> (& if I did decide to include it fully into my full workflow then I would just use and external SSD to take care of any storage needs  )


 Lightroom for mobile devices is assigned a data area in the internal Storage of the iPadPro. This can be some portion of the total storage any does not include any external storage.   Lightroom will work locally until the iPad runs out of local storage.  As you have discovered, Lightroom and the Camera roll can share some of the local storage for Files but the LR adjustments are managed separately only in the Lightroom local storage area.  I have not found a way to store the Lr Adjustments on an external device.   The only place the original image file and the Lr adjustments come together is in the Adobe Cloud or when they can be inside the designated locale storage area for Lightroom.


----------



## elkiehound (Dec 19, 2020)

clee01l said:


> Your biggest restriction is going to be available storage on the iPad.   It does not take long to fill up your iPad  with 32/64/128GB camera cards .    Syncing with the cloud will allow Lightroom (mobile) to offload the originals.    Changes are stored locally only temporarily and permanently in the cloud.
> If you can store all of the Lightroom imports and adjustment locally on the iPad, you first need to sync that with the cloud from theiPad and when you get home, sync from the cloud down to Lightroom Classic.
> 
> I travel with an iPadPro and sync when ever I have internet.  It has 512GB of storage for apps, OS and files.  I also carry a 1TB portable disk and make a backup of my original 48mp NEFs  so that I have at least a permanent file stored somewhere besides the iPadPro or a camera card.    Since I can usually find an internet connection in the field to sync Lightroom Mobile to the cloud, my master images and LR adjustments are usually already in my LrC catalog when I return


Curious, how do you .. "make a backup of my original 48mp NEFs" on the portable 1TB when traveling with iPad?

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2020)

elkiehound said:


> Curious, how do you .. "make a backup of my original 48mp NEFs" on the portable 1TB when traveling with iPad?
> 
> Thanks!



I have a 1TB EHD called iDiskk. It functions like any EHD on iPadPro. Using the File app I make a second copy to the EHD either before or after I import the camera card into Lightroom. Once imported into Lightroom, I have two copies of my originals stored on two separate physical locations. I can then erase the XQD card an reuse it in my camera. If I have a good internet connection, Lightroom also syncs these imported images to the Adobe cloud and down to my Lightroom Classic at home. That can mean that I have 4 copies of my originals (IPadPro, iDiskk, Adobe Cloud and Lightroom Classic) When my System backup runs on my desktop computer, I get one more backup copy. Once I have copies on my desktop computer and my system backup disk, I can erase image files from iDiskk, and the Adobe cloud


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elkiehound (Dec 19, 2020)

Is there a special adapter to be able to connect both the EHD and SD card to the iPad to do your backup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2020)

elkiehound said:


> Is there a special adapter to be able to connect both the EHD and SD card to the iPad to do your backup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a special adapter.   I have a USB-C CardReader that I use to read my XQD camera card to either my Desktop to my iPad Pro.  I have a USB3 hub that attaches to the single USB-C port on my iPadPro. With it I can attach via USB3 to my iDiskk AND a USB3 XQD CardReader.
So In Summary, I have 3 devices  

USB-C XQD CardReader. (Attaches to the iPadPro port Directly or to the Desktop iMac)
USB3 Hub (Attaches directly to the USB-C port on my iPad Pro will several USB3 ports for peripherals.
A USB3 XQD Card Reader (Attaches to the USB3 Hub)


----------

